# Standard Poodle breeder in Hawaii



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I am looking for a reputable breeder of standards in Hawaii. Kiara will be finished with her testing in Aug and I will be looking for a stud for her after that. I want to make sure they are completely health test like Ki-ki is but have had no luck so far finding any breeders lol. I plan on attending some trials and shows as soon as I can.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Gosh, with the limited number of Poodles in Hawaii, I think you'd be better off importing one from the US or Australia.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's my disclaimer...I'm not a breeder. I do have an idea though. I'll let you decide how feasible it is for you.

Seems to me that getting a poodle in HI is very limited and getting one to HI could be quite expensive and time consuming. 

Have you checked into having some semen shipped instead? I know it could be pricey and doesn't always have the best success rates, but I'm thinking it would be worth looking into. Your choice of stud would be greatly increased and you could find one that can balance the traits of your bitch.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm just not reading clearly enough. Yes, shipping semen is the way to go. It gets a bit expensive when you are talking about frozen, but it is really your best option.

I can't remember, but is Kiara finished? Does she have other titles? Most of the owners of really good stud dogs won't breed to your bitch unless she is titled in some way. So, if she is not titled, I think to increase your options, you should work hard this summer to get at least a CD under your belt.

Finally, what qualities are you looking for? What do you want to fix in your bitch?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I'm just not reading clearly enough. Yes, shipping semen is the way to go. It gets a bit expensive when you are talking about frozen, but it is really your best option.
> 
> I can't remember, but is Kiara finished? Does she have other titles? Most of the owners of really good stud dogs won't breed to your bitch unless she is titled in some way. So, if she is not titled, I think to increase your options, you should work hard this summer to get at least a CD under your belt.
> 
> Finally, what qualities are you looking for? What do you want to fix in your bitch?


No, she is not titled yet, actually she is not even on the Island yet. She is finishing her quarantine in California right now. I plan to compete in Rally with her and would love to get her certified as an emotional support dog. She is a nice bitch, but has some things I would like to accentuate and "correct". Her neck is a little short, as well as her muzzle. She has very nice structure in the front and back but her tail set could be a little better. Nothing major that I can think of. Her bite is great and her feet are tight. 

I have thought about frozen...still thinking about it but I have time. She will not be ready to breed until mid next year. She is due to have her second heat in June\July and her hips can not be done until Aug, so if she goes in around then I will not be able to get her hips done until around Nov maybe. So I would have to wait until her 3rd heat to breed, so...right now I am just getting Ideas. That also gives me time to get a title or two on her as well as give her time to readjust to being in Hawaii home with us.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Can I see a pedigree? Do you have a color in mind? What color is she? 


Re Rally..... I might skip this and go straight for a CD. I think a CD carries more weight than a RN in most people's minds. Getting Therapy certified is a great idea.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I know or know of most of the breeders that show. A friend of mine has a champion white(i think he is 10 years old) that is very nice and has a great personality, but as cbrand said I don't know that any of the show breeders would stud out to a dog without accomplishments. There are many that aren't health tested and byb here, but definitely ship in semen before doing that. There is only one or two vets here that can do ai(all this is to the best of my knowledge not necessarily fact.)


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Most of the breeders we've spoken with have imported, since there is such a limited genetic variety available here. I know that our breeder brought in an Aus. stud several years ago, and the other breeders we spoke to have had to do the same. There are a lot of BYB here, so you want to be especially careful.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I will get her pedigree up as soon as I can cbrand, thanks KM & Tina she is a blue standard.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I just went into Poodle Pedigree to get the link to her pedigree and they have added security measures so I can not get to it. I co-own Kiara with FrostFire and she was the one who input the info there, so she has the acct passwords. I will try to get her on the phone again to see if she can post it.


----------

